
On developing Facebook applications - dougw
http://igudo.wordpress.com/2007/06/19/fickle-facebook-friends/
======
kingnothing
Maybe I'm way out in left field on this one, but why would anyone want to
develop applications for Facebook? I'm in college and I don't see the point.

